# Guns everywhere; house a disaster...



## SkyWarrior (Oct 22, 2012)

Must be hunting season!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 22, 2012)

Sounds like here.  Piles of camo all over, piles of dishes in the sink and piles and piles of hunting stories!   Best wishes to you!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 22, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> Sounds like here.  Piles of camo all over, piles of dishes in the sink and piles and piles of hunting stories!   Best wishes to you!


To you too!  Any luck yet?  We've been chasing critters all this weekend.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 22, 2012)

I was just thinking that! We have a cabelas order all  over the place, guns, cases, boxes of shells, boots, waders...

This saturday I had 4 huge men over to spend the night so they could go out early.  I made dinner and breakfast and still caught hell for it  Gotta love them though.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 26, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> I was just thinking that! We have a cabelas order all  over the place, guns, cases, boxes of shells, boots, waders...
> 
> This saturday I had 4 huge men over to spend the night so they could go out early.  I made dinner and breakfast and still caught hell for it  Gotta love them though.


You caught hell for cooking?  Come over here and cook!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 26, 2012)

SkyWarrior said:
			
		

> Stubbornhillfarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The farmer shot a 9 point 182 pound buck last saturday.  A very respectable Maine deer.  His best Maine deer ever actually.  I had a close encounter with a big bodied buck, but it was just "toooo" dark and just "tooooo" far away to make a good shot.  We are archers and at dusk even at 20 yards, it is hard to pick out all the sticks and twigs and hard for me to see through my peep.  (the eyes aren't as good as they used to be!)  So this one lives for another day.  I have a few Saturdays left to hunt.  Praying I don't get skunked!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 26, 2012)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> I was just thinking that! We have a cabelas order all  over the place, guns, cases, boxes of shells, boots, waders...
> 
> This saturday I had 4 huge men over to spend the night so they could go out early.  I made dinner and breakfast and still caught hell for it  Gotta love them though.


Did you get food smells on their hunting clothes?    You can come cook for us too!  I will not complain.  In fact I might 

edited for spelling


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 26, 2012)

Its alright, I know they were just kidding.    After they would complain about how long it was taking, they would say "My girlfriend/wife would still be in bed"


----------

